# Thai Style pork loin jerky



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 4, 2016)

I used my Thai marinade found here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky

To make some pork loin jerky. Just a small batch as I wanted to make sure that the fish sauce wouldn't overpower the meat. 

Well all I can say is this stuff is great. In fact if I didn't tell you it was pork, you wouldn't even know. 














It was hit today, so hot I could've smoked without heat! 

So to beat the heat I took my boys spelunking. We have several great caves to explore very close to home. 




















Smoke away!!!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 5, 2016)

That sure looks tasty.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Did you use a cure on this batch?  If so did you add it to the marinade, or was it a dry cure?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 5, 2016)

One eyed Jack said:


> That sure looks tasty.  Thumbs Up
> 
> Did you use a cure on this batch?  If so did you add it to the marinade, or was it a dry cure?



Yes I added cure #1 to the mix. Put everything in the vacuum tumbler and let it marinade for 48 hours then smoked. I used Apple pellets in the AmazeN expando tube.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 5, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yes I added cure #1 to the mix. Put everything in the vacuum tumbler and let it marinade for 48 hours then smoked. I used Apple pellets in the AmazeN expando tube.


Thanks for the comeback Case.  If you don't mind one more question;  Did you figure your amount of cure by meat weight or was it a given amount for the marinade?


----------



## b-one (Jun 5, 2016)

Looks tasty,would be a good snack exploring.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jun 5, 2016)

Looks amazingly good, I'm going to have to try that. Thanks for the recipe and how-to!

Those caves look interesting, are there bats in there?













Keep-up-the-GOOD-Work.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ May 30, 2016


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 5, 2016)

Awesome lookin jerky Case, I gotta try that !  That cave exploring is fun too, we have a few round here !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 5, 2016)

One eyed Jack said:


> Thanks for the comeback Case.  If you don't mind one more question;  Did you figure your amount of cure by meat weight or was it a given amount for the marinade?



I weigh the meat and add the cure accordingly.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jun 5, 2016)

Looks good. Like to have some of that while out camping/fishing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2016)

Hey Case,

I'm not a big jerky fan, but yours looks pretty darn good.

I like Thai seasoning, so maybe this would be a good one to try for my first time.

The caves look awesome, that must have been a fun trip!







   Al


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 6, 2016)

...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2016)

lovethemeats said:


> Looks good. Like to have some of that while out camping/fishing.


Thank you!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Case,
> 
> I'm not a big jerky fan, but yours looks pretty darn good.
> 
> ...


Thank you Al it is tasty!

Yep this was a fun trip. We like caving on hot days. Good way to cool off.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2016)

sfprankster said:


> Didn't find any snakes in the caves?
> 
> We would find rattlesnakes warming in the sun, in the cave openings, when I used to live in Idaho(many, many moons ago). Those kept us from going into too many of the lava tubes/caves and exploring. The old silver mines, on the other hand...
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Nope no snakes this trip. It is always a concern when tromping around in the desert. Not much of a concern in the caves themselves. It was 40°f average just inside the mouth this trip. Probably closer to 38° inside. It was 95° above ground!


----------



## litterbug (Jun 6, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Nope no snakes this trip. It is always a concern when tromping around in the desert. Not much of a concern in the caves themselves. It was 40°f average just inside the mouth this trip. Probably closer to 38° inside. It was 95° above ground!



With those temps, you could cold smoke you some cheese all summer long!! Lol


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 6, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I weigh the meat and add the cure accordingly.


Thanks again.


----------



## disco (Jun 14, 2016)

What great looking jerky, Case. Looks like you had fun in the cave too.

Disco


----------



## whistech (Jan 16, 2017)

Dirtsailor, what brand of fish sauce and soy sauce do you use for you Thai jerky?    Thanks, Arlie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2017)

whistech said:


> Dirtsailor, what brand of fish sauce and soy sauce do you use for you Thai jerky?    Thanks, Arlie



Depends on what I can get at the time. Currently I'm
Using Viet Hu'o'ng

Soy sauce usually Kikomon.


----------



## whistech (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank You Sir.

Arlie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 4, 2016)

I used my Thai marinade found here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky

To make some pork loin jerky. Just a small batch as I wanted to make sure that the fish sauce wouldn't overpower the meat. 

Well all I can say is this stuff is great. In fact if I didn't tell you it was pork, you wouldn't even know. 














It was hit today, so hot I could've smoked without heat! 

So to beat the heat I took my boys spelunking. We have several great caves to explore very close to home. 




















Smoke away!!!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 5, 2016)

That sure looks tasty.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Did you use a cure on this batch?  If so did you add it to the marinade, or was it a dry cure?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 5, 2016)

One eyed Jack said:


> That sure looks tasty.  Thumbs Up
> 
> Did you use a cure on this batch?  If so did you add it to the marinade, or was it a dry cure?



Yes I added cure #1 to the mix. Put everything in the vacuum tumbler and let it marinade for 48 hours then smoked. I used Apple pellets in the AmazeN expando tube.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 5, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yes I added cure #1 to the mix. Put everything in the vacuum tumbler and let it marinade for 48 hours then smoked. I used Apple pellets in the AmazeN expando tube.


Thanks for the comeback Case.  If you don't mind one more question;  Did you figure your amount of cure by meat weight or was it a given amount for the marinade?


----------



## b-one (Jun 5, 2016)

Looks tasty,would be a good snack exploring.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jun 5, 2016)

Looks amazingly good, I'm going to have to try that. Thanks for the recipe and how-to!

Those caves look interesting, are there bats in there?













Keep-up-the-GOOD-Work.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ May 30, 2016


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 5, 2016)

Awesome lookin jerky Case, I gotta try that !  That cave exploring is fun too, we have a few round here !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 5, 2016)

One eyed Jack said:


> Thanks for the comeback Case.  If you don't mind one more question;  Did you figure your amount of cure by meat weight or was it a given amount for the marinade?



I weigh the meat and add the cure accordingly.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jun 5, 2016)

Looks good. Like to have some of that while out camping/fishing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2016)

Hey Case,

I'm not a big jerky fan, but yours looks pretty darn good.

I like Thai seasoning, so maybe this would be a good one to try for my first time.

The caves look awesome, that must have been a fun trip!







   Al


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 6, 2016)

...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2016)

lovethemeats said:


> Looks good. Like to have some of that while out camping/fishing.


Thank you!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Case,
> 
> I'm not a big jerky fan, but yours looks pretty darn good.
> 
> ...


Thank you Al it is tasty!

Yep this was a fun trip. We like caving on hot days. Good way to cool off.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2016)

sfprankster said:


> Didn't find any snakes in the caves?
> 
> We would find rattlesnakes warming in the sun, in the cave openings, when I used to live in Idaho(many, many moons ago). Those kept us from going into too many of the lava tubes/caves and exploring. The old silver mines, on the other hand...
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Nope no snakes this trip. It is always a concern when tromping around in the desert. Not much of a concern in the caves themselves. It was 40°f average just inside the mouth this trip. Probably closer to 38° inside. It was 95° above ground!


----------



## litterbug (Jun 6, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Nope no snakes this trip. It is always a concern when tromping around in the desert. Not much of a concern in the caves themselves. It was 40°f average just inside the mouth this trip. Probably closer to 38° inside. It was 95° above ground!



With those temps, you could cold smoke you some cheese all summer long!! Lol


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 6, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I weigh the meat and add the cure accordingly.


Thanks again.


----------



## disco (Jun 14, 2016)

What great looking jerky, Case. Looks like you had fun in the cave too.

Disco


----------



## whistech (Jan 16, 2017)

Dirtsailor, what brand of fish sauce and soy sauce do you use for you Thai jerky?    Thanks, Arlie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2017)

whistech said:


> Dirtsailor, what brand of fish sauce and soy sauce do you use for you Thai jerky?    Thanks, Arlie



Depends on what I can get at the time. Currently I'm
Using Viet Hu'o'ng

Soy sauce usually Kikomon.


----------



## whistech (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank You Sir.

Arlie


----------

